# EyeTV TitanTV updating TV guide?



## idiot (Sep 10, 2006)

Hello,

I just noticed I cannot update my TV guide using TitanTV - USA in Montreal. I've been using that service ever since I got my EyeTV but it seems it's not working now. It says "Update failed due to a server error." when I try to update it manually in EyeTV Preferences.

Anyone else having this problem? I really want to schedule some shows to record now but I cannot get the guide for tomorrow.

Thanks!


----------



## dyrnwyn (Nov 28, 2002)

*EyeTV Canadian Listings*

Hi
I found this
http://eep.pommepause.com/
just follow the instructions, It's pretty straight forward and works great.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

My EyeTV Guide is updating fine (with the pommepause patch)


----------



## idiot (Sep 10, 2006)

I found out my zap2it account expired, I renewed it and it's working again :love2:


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

I did the pommepause, but lately it tells me it can't update because none of my channels use TitanTv.
My Zap2It subscription is up to date but I just can't load the guide

any suggestions?


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

What version of EyeTV are you using?

EyeTV 2.4 with a digital tuner doesn't work with the pommepause hack.

I've had to switch back to 2.3.3 when I use my EyeTV Hybrid.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

guytoronto said:


> What version of EyeTV are you using?
> 
> EyeTV 2.4 with a digital tuner doesn't work with the pommepause hack.
> 
> I've had to switch back to 2.3.3 when I use my EyeTV Hybrid.


I'm still at 2.3.3. Maybe I'll just try to install the hack again.


----------

